# secondary infertility/ivf/miscarriage :(



## Emmabl (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi all, this is my first post & I just need some support as I'm having a tough time right now.I'm 35 & my DH is 33. We've been ttc #2 since Jan 2013. After having our DS in Feb2012 we never expected #2 would be such a difficult journey. I suffered an ectopic pregnancy in May 2013, had to have surgery ro remove my right tube as it had ruptured, we then found out that my remaining tube was twisted and badly scarred & I only have one ovary so our chances of ever conceiving naturally again were gone.After trying to come to terms with it we decided we would go down the IVF route and in may this year we completed our first cycle (at the same time I was made redundant)  that resulted in a BFN.not leaving ourselves anytime we decided to go straight back & do a FET from the only other fertilised egg we had. This resulted in a BFP & we were over the moon, but this week I found out that I'd miscarried (after having a bleed).I feel completely lost and broken and just in total limbo. So many of my friends are having their second & just assume we will fall pregnant again from IVFI dont know how to move forward or cope with having to do the IVF again as it was so tough last time-but I so desperately want another. I feel so guilty for not being able to give our DS a sibling! Sorry for the vent I just need to know Im not alone!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss  you are not alone. It's very difficult when you're at a point where friends or family are all having second (or more) children, especially if you're faced with the constant questioning of when you're going to do the same.

Our DS is donor sperm IVF conceived and we've just had two failed FETs this year. I feel your pain, I said I'd never do another fresh cycle but it's looking like that's the path we'll take.


----------



## Emmabl (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks @sarahsuperdork, I'm sorry to hear of your two failed FET's also, its a tough old process isn't it?! 
Yes its sooo hard hearing of other friends/family members 'expecting' news-Im at the stage right now where I have total bump envy! Just hoping so badly that one day it will be me! 
Me & DH are looking to start a fresh cycle in January, really need to pick ourselves up & come to terms with what this year has dealt us! 

Trying to be more positive today & thinking next time will give us another miracle!
I wish you all the very best for your next fresh cycle & thanks for replying it so nice to have the support on here xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

We're hoping to go again in January so we may end up cycle buddies next time. Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Emmabl (Sep 28, 2015)

@sarahsuperdork that would be good   lots of luck to you too!  xx


----------



## Fox Gloves (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Emma, gosh I could have written your post! I had my DD easily in 2012 and started trying end of 2013 for no 2. Again got preg easily but had a mmc at 12 weeks. I assumed after 2 pregnancies first month trying that I would be pregnant again quickly but 2 years on I am still not and its been a big shock! I have been diagnosed with low amh and only have 1 ovary. 2 attempts at ivf have failed. 

Like you I am desperate to be pregnant, have a bump and a new baby and a sibling for my dd. It is very hard when everyone else (especially those who had their baby after you) starts announcing they are expecting again. I am about to do a DE cycle to increase my chances of success as I don't think it will happen with my eggs.

I wish you all the luck in the world on your journey and am always here to chat along the journey if you fancy. x


----------

